# 1916 Iver Johnson Roadster



## jwages (Jun 26, 2019)

New old bike. Just wanted to share some pics. Serial 300046. Looking for the correct pedals but everything else looks right. Good paint and overall pretty good shape. OG paint and decals, wood grips, Atherton brake option, and some paint left on the wheels. Should these rims be ridden?



















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jun 26, 2019)

Outstanding specimen you have there ! The saddle is in incredible condition as well. I know there are a lot of purists that wouldn't touch anything on that bike but if it was mine and I intended to ride it as it should be, I would first clean the chain and service all the bearings. Hedset bearings, crank bearings, hub bearings. You don't know what kind of fossilized grease and gunk you'll find in there. You need to check the wear in the break components in the rear hub. I once found a shattered headset bearing during a rehab. Could be bearing race/cup damage as well that would need to be addressed however judging by the overall condition of the bike, I doubt that will be the case. As far as riding on those rims, I guess it depends on how rideable those tires are. How long do they hold air ? Are they fixed good to the rims ? Are they hardened ? How badly cracked are the sidewalls ? You're risking a catastrophic blowout that could ruin your day.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow, that's absolutely beautiful - good for you!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 27, 2019)

What a well preserved Iver, perfect, just the way it is ....................and that saddle, they don't get much better than that!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2019)

Very nice bike!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2019)

I couldn’t NOT ride that (pending appropriate once over). So nice!


----------



## fattyre (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd swap out the seat and wheels(for safe keeping) even If I only wanted to ride it a few miles at a time.   I'd just assume that that saddle wouldn't hold up for too long.   No way I'd ride those old hard & cracked tires.  And why bother replacing just tires on rims that are already split?  But of course your in for probably a grand if you want wheels and a saddle that fit the bill.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 27, 2019)

fattyre said:


> I'd swap out the seat and wheels(for safe keeping) even If I only wanted to ride it a few miles at a time.   I'd just assume that that saddle wouldn't hold up for too long.   No way I'd ride those old hard & cracked tires.  And why bother replacing just tires on rims that are already split?  But of course your in for probably a grand if you want wheels and a saddle that fit the bill.



Gorgeous bike! I agree with  fattyre here, a set of reliable wheels and a less minty saddle and ride. It would be a shame to blow out one of those beautifully preserved rims, you could never get it back.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like the sprung version of the saddle mine had. Yours is in a little better shape, but I tried riding mine and the ancient stitching started separating. I third the recommendations to change it out. Brooks B17s were optional back then, so one wouldn't look out of place.


----------



## jwages (Jul 2, 2019)

Can anyone confirm the correct pedals for this model? Digging around here I found a post that includes the pictured pedals. I don’t know if they’re correct. Torrington 8s or 10s? Should the blocks have a waffle pattern? Based on the serial, this bike is model year 1916. Thanks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

